
Orange glasses may be the solution for bipolar – NRK - eivarv
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Fviten%2Foransje-briller-kan-vaere-losningen-for-bipolare-1.12809872&edit-text=&act=url
======
eivarv
Relevant research by the scientist in the article (Tone Elise Gjøtterud
Henriksen):
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25264124](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25264124)

